# plow for my 1986 Honda four trax



## greenleafbay (Jan 1, 2007)

does anyone know if you can get a plow for a 1986 Honda four trax I was told they did not have them till 1987 Thanks for any input.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

what cc???


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If it is the 250x fourtrax that you have. Here is an inside tip, the plow for the 87 will bolt on the 86 frame. Honda didn't change nothing with the 250x fourtrax until they went to the automatic transmission and shaft drive in the late 90's. This was after the 300ex came out.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Check here: http://www.cyclecountry.com/

or here: http://www.montanajacks.com/


----------

